# NASCAR bans Confederate flag from its races and properties



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Jun 10, 2020)

*NASCAR bans Confederate flag from its races and properties*
https://apnews.com/9c334b98452b2c021bcbc98dd5b51841 (https://archive.vn/5EmoO)

NASCAR banned the Confederate flag from its races and properties on Wednesday, formally distancing itself from what for many is a symbol of slavery and racism that had been a familiar sight at stock car events for more than 70 years.

The move comes amid social unrest around the globe following the death in police custody of George Floyd, an unarmed black man in Minneapolis. Protests have roiled the nation for days and Confederate monuments are being taken down across the South — the tradtiional fan base for NASCAR.

Bubba Wallace, NASCAR’s lone black driver, called this week for the banishment of the Confederate flag and said there was “no place” for them in the sport. At long last, NASCAR obliged.

“The presence of the confederate flag at NASCAR events runs contrary to our commitment to providing a welcoming and inclusive environment for all fans, our competitors and our industry,” NASCAR said. “Bringing people together around a love for racing and the community that it creates is what makes our fans and sport special. The display of the confederate flag will be prohibited from all NASCAR events and properties.”

The move was announced before Wednesday night’s race at Martinsville Speedway where Wallace, an Alabama native, was driving a Chevrolet with a #BlackLivesMatter paint scheme. Wallace got a shoutout on Twitter from several athletes, including NBA star LeBron James, for using the paint scheme in the race.

The flag issue has been a thorny one for NASCAR. Former chairman Brian France in 2015 tried to ban the flying of Confederate flags at race tracks, angering many fans.

NASCAR did not address how it would enforce the policy or indicate any penalties for fans who violate it by bringing the Confederate flag to the track. NASCAR has not raced with fans since the sport resumed last month amid the pandemic and was expected to have minimal fans allowed at races this month in Florida and Georgia.

Confederate flags still fly high atop infield RVs and are waved by fans in the grandstands at most tracks. NASCAR has been more open in recent times to the eradication of the Confederate flag. Several drivers — including two-time Daytona 500 champion Denny Hamlin — said they supported Wallace in his quest to rid the sport of the flag.

The predominantly white field of drivers united over the weekend for a video promoting social change. A black NASCAR official, Kirk Price, took a knee before Sunday’s race near Atlanta in what may have been a first for the series. Wallace wore a black T-shirt with the words “I Can’t Breathe” at the race.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 10, 2020)

The takeaway from this is niggers ruin everything.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jun 10, 2020)

I wonder how many NASCAR fans will turn their backs on the franchise knowing NASCAR bowed to SJW wishes on banning the confederate flag/symbols. Did they forget the majority of their fans are southern rednecks?


----------



## Witthel (Jun 10, 2020)

People watch NASCAR for reasons other than the crashes?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 10, 2020)

witthel said:


> People watch NASCAR for reasons other than the crashes?


That and the dead pools.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 10, 2020)

Tootsie Bear said:


> I wonder how many NASCAR fans will turn their backs on the franchise knowing NASCAR bowed to SJW wishes on banning the confederate flag/symbols. Did they forget the majority of their fans are southern rednecks?



Conservatives are accustomed to losing. They did not stop sending their children to college when that was taken over by leftists. They continue to watch Hollywood movies, despite knowing they are propaganda. Conservatives still buy legos, Nikes, Iphones, and use Google; even when those corporations hate them.

No, conservatives will continue to do what they have always done 



Spoiler



retreat


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jun 10, 2020)

Tootsie Bear said:


> I wonder how many NASCAR fans will turn their backs on the franchise knowing NASCAR bowed to SJW wishes on banning the confederate flag/symbols. Did they forget the majority of their fans are southern rednecks?



NASCAR, and every other motorsport in the USA has been dying for the last fifteen years due to poor ticket sales, shrinking tv ratings, and general lack of interest as the boomers die, Gen X interest wanes, and most millennials and zoomers never gave a shit in the first place.

Jethro McSnaggletooth not being able to fly a confederate flag on his ‘86 Ford pickup in the Talladega parking lot isn’t going to be the first nail in the coffin...the coffin is nearly sealed already.

- A disgruntled 90s IMSA fan


----------



## Screw Danlon (Jun 10, 2020)

Meanwhile, over in the ResetEra thread, Retardera folks are mad that Nascar is refusing to offer vocal support for BLM and the Floyd protests.

To quote every A&H poster ever - never give in to these people, because it’s never enough:


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 10, 2020)

Fuck redneck sports. And take away their cheap beer.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 10, 2020)

Why not just throw the whole sport in the garbage at this point? It's too watered down thanks to all the SJWs and safety regulations that it's literally fulfilling everyone's stereotype on what the sport is in their eyes.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

Screw Danlon said:


> Meanwhile, over in the ResetEra thread, Retardera folks are mad that Nascar is refusing to offer vocal support for BLM and the Floyd protests.
> 
> To quote every A&H poster ever - never give in to these people, because it’s never enough:



why the fuck those niggers at REEEEra care?  They never watched a god damn race in their life.


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Jun 10, 2020)

When it comes to removing Confederate flags, the process could be compared to Germany after World War II where any reference to Nazis has been scrubbed. This could be seen as a way to de-Dixiefy the South.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 10, 2020)

Is Vagisil still allowed?

Cause you might need a whole vat to deal with the massive pussies running NASCAR atm.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 10, 2020)

lol eat shit flagfags


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Conservatives are accustomed to losing. They did not stop sending their children to college when that was taken over by leftists. They continue to watch Hollywood movies, despite knowing they are propaganda. Conservatives still buy legos, Nikes, Iphones, and use Google; even when those corporations hate them.
> 
> No, conservatives will continue to do what they have always done
> 
> ...


That explains your white flight thread.

NASCAR is literally the last company prepared to enforce this kind of thing. The only people that care about NASCAR like the flag.


----------



## samuraicrack (Jun 10, 2020)

These are the people who NASCAR is trying to appeal to lmao


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 10, 2020)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> NASCAR, and every other motorsport in the USA has been dying for the last fifteen years due to poor ticket sales, shrinking tv ratings, and general lack of interest as the boomers die, Gen X interest wanes, and most millennials and zoomers never gave a shit in the first place.
> 
> Jethro McSnaggletooth not being able to fly a confederate flag on his ‘86 Ford pickup in the Talladega parking lot isn’t going to be the first nail in the coffin...the coffin is nearly sealed already.
> 
> - A disgruntled 90s IMSA fan


Mountain Bike Trials have been picking up in the US again.  It really just depends on people getting into the sport and wanting to grow said sport.  A lot of the older guys used to basically do it for free because it was fun but now after years its starting to grow as European riders come over and see the potential for new courses, and the old guys now all have money to dump in so they can watch young guys go out and do insane climbs.


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 10, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> The only people that care about NASCAR like the flag.



And they've got hairy backs.
And they should go hunting hogs in their swamps.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 10, 2020)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> why the fuck those niggers at REEEEra care?  They never watched a god damn race in their life.



It's simple, the SJW set are moving in on NASCAR/Racing like they have done Video Games, Comics, and CCGS.  This is the shot across the bow.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 10, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> That explains your white flight thread.



Conservatives are getting what they deserve after years of cowardice


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 10, 2020)

I think the confederacy is gay and retarded but isn't a huge portion of NASCAR's market rednecks? Might not be the best business move.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 10, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> I think the confederacy is gay and retarded but isn't a huge portion of NASCAR's market rednecks? Might not be the best business move.


Corporate America is the SJW's bitch. NASCAR is no different.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 10, 2020)

Were there people actually based enough to use the confederate flag on their cars?
I highly doubt it.
This sounds like appeasement bullshit.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> It's simple, the SJW set are moving in on NASCAR/Racing like they have done Video Games, Comics, and CCGS.  This is the shot across the bow.



I don't want to live in a world with ironic hipster NASCAR fans.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jun 10, 2020)

Way to shit on your last remaining fanbase


----------



## wokelizard (Jun 10, 2020)

It's a good start but what are they doing to celebrate Pride Month?

edit oh that's cool they're participating in an auction in the Diversity & Inclusion Sports Consortium with an organization dedicated to ensuring equality, respect and safety for all athletes, without regard to sexual orientation and/or gender identity.


----------



## Kornheiser (Jun 10, 2020)

I said in the main riot thread that the flags were already banned after the Dylan Roof shooting five years ago. The younger generations already hate patriotism and that is all over a nascar race weekend. That’s why nascar has a bad reputation it’s not the confederate flag it’s loving your country that the young hate them. The move towards marketing cars to women has played a huge role in the decline of auto racing as women don’t care about brand supremacy like men did. They were forced by the companies in nascar to put out that statement. Besides I don’t see fans being allowed into the tracks this season due  to the wuflu. By next year it will be forgotten about.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 10, 2020)

wokelizard said:


> It's a good start but what are they doing to celebrate Pride Month?
> 
> edit oh that's cool they're participating in an auction in the Diversity & Inclusion Sports Consortium with an organization dedicated to ensuring equality, respect and safety for all athletes, without regard to sexual orientation and/or gender identity.
> 
> View attachment 1366499


queers is okay
all them boner drugs make them more inclined to rise again


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 10, 2020)

If anything, I just remember that this game exists, and ignore everything else.





It helps me get through the day.


----------



## nohull (Jun 10, 2020)

But muh South will raise again.


----------



## Christine's CoS Silencer (Jun 10, 2020)

lol imagine being patriotic for a country that barely existed and died more than 100 years ago. some people just can not take the L.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jun 10, 2020)

NASCAR is fucking boring. Why watch that when I live in a part of the country that still has demolition derbies?

I can go watch cars smash into one another for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Cypher (Jun 10, 2020)

NASCAR is pretty much dead at this point, you can essentially call this the nail in the coffin as its the final "fuck you" to the fans after all of the shit they pulled for the last decade.

Honestly pisses me off because Ive been to a shit ton of races since '02 and the fans are possibly the best I've encountered from any sports event Ive been to


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 11, 2020)

Cypher said:


> NASCAR is pretty much dead at this point, you can essentially call this the nail in the coffin as its the final "fuck you" to the fans after all of the shit they pulled for the last decade.
> 
> Honestly pisses me off because Ive been to a shit ton of races since '02 and the fans are possibly the best I've encountered from any sports event Ive been to



What have they done? The one race I tried to watch put me to sleep.


----------



## Cypher (Jun 11, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> What have they done? The one race I tried to watch put me to sleep.



- Ridiculous safety decisions that made racing boring
- PC cookie cutter culture that led to fines, fines, and more fines (also hindered budding rivalries and personalities)
- Car of Tomorrow (tl;dr NASCAR introduced a piece of shit car that nobody liked)
- Poor business decisions following 08 recession that had fucked much sponsorship
- Poor marketing by trying to appeal to women, minorities, etc

I remember going to Atlanta in like 04, shit was packed as fuck in the entire ring

Went back to it in '17, half the stands were gone, and I mean removed


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Jun 11, 2020)

Glad they are worried about the truly important things and not like ya know...all the car break-in's/thefts, muggings, sexual assault's and shit that goes down every single time at Bristol.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 11, 2020)

I didn't know Nascar hated money and the only people who watch it.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 11, 2020)

Aside from this, i don't find how one can find it exciting to watch cars turn left for hours and hours. It's one of those "sports" that suck dick at marketing along with pace and variety and should've been defunct years ago.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Jun 11, 2020)

Their sole black driver decided to go drive around in a car with the BLM name on it. Fucking brilliant. I couldn't give a shit about NASCAR or the Confederate flag, but you think any viewers are gung ho about BLM?



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBKH2sxn1Q8&feature=emb_logo


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 11, 2020)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Glad they are worried about the truly important things and not like ya know...all the car break-in's/thefts, muggings, sexual assault's and shit that goes down every single time at Bristol.


I thought niggers didn’t like nascar?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 11, 2020)

wokelizard said:


> It's a good start but what are they doing to celebrate Pride Month?
> 
> edit oh that's cool they're participating in an auction in the Diversity & Inclusion Sports Consortium with an organization dedicated to ensuring equality, respect and safety for all athletes, without regard to sexual orientation and/or gender identity.
> 
> View attachment 1366499



Let's update this by "I am woke, I am broke, I am Nascar".


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jun 11, 2020)

Isn't nascar having a problem with races that have essentially zero attendance? As in, there isn't anyone even going to races, let alone someone wanting to wave the old stars n bars.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 11, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> Aside from this, i don't find how one can find it exciting to watch cars turn left for hours and hours. It's one of those "sports" that suck dick at marketing along with pace and variety and should've been defunct years ago.


I liked it as a kid, so you may be right.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jun 11, 2020)

How long has it been since NASCAR was able to fill their stands? Dummies just accelerated its death.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jun 11, 2020)

Christine's CoS Silencer said:


> lol imagine being patriotic for a country that barely existed and died more than 100 years ago. some people just can not take the L.


Better than those ingrates in San Francisco who are patriotic about taking it up the ass and grooming kids. Why else would they wave around those poop smear rainbow flags? At the Confederate ones look cool.


----------



## The Grognard (Jun 11, 2020)

Wulfpack Legend said:


> When it comes to removing Confederate flags, the process could be compared to Germany after World War II where any reference to Nazis has been scrubbed. This could be seen as a way to de-Dixiefy the South.


I think it's closer to what's going on with Spain and Catalonia. Yet another long-standing effort to contain regionalism with spiteful and petty rules.


----------



## Kornheiser (Jun 11, 2020)

I keep telling you guys the flags were already banned and for why the races have no fans right now is due to the chink flu. They will have some fans possibly as early as this weekend in Homestead. The real reason nascar declined is Dale Earnhardt dying which took a good chunk of the fan base away from the sport. They followed his son Dale Jr but he wasn’t as good as his father. The retirements of the big stars from the start of the century has not helped with possibly the last big star in Jimmie Johnson retiring at the end of the season. For the new guys in nascar, Chase Elliott’s rise is due to him being the son of Bill Elliott and the other big stars are just huge assholes to a lot of the fan base. Kyle Busch and his association with Toyota has not helped matters as Toyota pours a ton of money in the sport which makes GM and Ford also rans. Bubba Wallace is the black driver in nascar and right now he is actually competitive as before this season he was in absolute shit rides. Wait for him to win and the media will go nuts about it even though a black guy won in the early 60s with much more racism.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Jun 11, 2020)

This confederate flag ban ain't gonna change shit about NASCAR, most people aren't gonna care, and they already have much bigger issues regardless so this isn't gonna be some killing blow. It's dumb a meaningless move certainly, but I don't really see why it's worth getting mad and spergy over.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 11, 2020)

Pansexual doorknob said:


> How long has it been since NASCAR was able to fill their stands? Dummies just accelerated its death.



I wonder if it was part of the plan done by some happy merchants?


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jun 11, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Isn't nascar having a problem with races that have essentially zero attendance? As in, there isn't anyone even going to races, let alone someone wanting to wave the old stars n bars.


Yep. Since right before the 'car of tomorrow' era. TV audience has dropped too due to commercials.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jun 11, 2020)

The last time NASCAR was good Matt Kenneth won and that just led to NASCAR doing some bullshit playoff system. Brian became CEO and they switched from Winston to Nextel all in that same fucking year too.




Kornheiser said:


> I keep telling you guys the flags were already banned and for why the races have no fans right now is due to the chink flu. They will have some fans possibly as early as this weekend in Homestead. The real reason nascar declined is Dale Earnhardt dying which took a good chunk of the fan base away from the sport. They followed his son Dale Jr but he wasn’t as good as his father. The retirements of the big stars from the start of the century has not helped with possibly the last big star in Jimmie Johnson retiring at the end of the season. For the new guys in nascar, Chase Elliott’s rise is due to him being the son of Bill Elliott and the other big stars are just huge assholes to a lot of the fan base. Kyle Busch and his association with Toyota has not helped matters as Toyota pours a ton of money in the sport which makes GM and Ford also rans. Bubba Wallace is the black driver in nascar and right now he is actually competitive as before this season he was in absolute shit rides. Wait for him to win and the media will go nuts about it even though a black guy won in the early 60s with much more racism.



the fact that the france family let driving turn into a nepotistic shitfest doesn't help. Tony Stewart (and others) have said the constant flags fuck with the driving enough to change the outcome of races. live sports in general are suffering, and have been for the last decade and a half when research showed its better to charge up the ass so few people come than to let it be something you would take the kids and ex-cons to. the same thing happened with amusement parks. 

i't doesn't help that since big screen high definition tvs have made it so its better to watch everything at home, watching sports on a 13 inch CRT was bullshit.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Jun 11, 2020)

https://twitter.com/bobpockrass/status/1270728023445311495 (https://archive.vn/3GFIf)


----------



## Kornheiser (Jun 12, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> The last time NASCAR was good Matt Kenneth won and that just led to NASCAR doing some bullshit playoff system. Brian became CEO and they switched from Winston to Nextel all in that same fucking year too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the banning of tobacco companies from auto racing has hurt the sport worldwide. In 1999 more then half the teams in Formula 1 were sponsored by tobacco companies which kept the teams profitable. Today only two teams have some sort of tobacco advertising and it’s so subtle you wouldn’t know the companies are still in the sport. In North America Indy car nascar and nhra the tobacco companies would send free tickets to people to go to the races. Winston as a brand collapsed after they pulled out of nascar which led to them being sold to imperial tobacco recently even though 30 years ago it was RJ Reynolds premier brand. That brought loyalty to the sport you can’t replicate today. 

Tl;dr tobacco companies needed to spend their marketing budgets after they were banned from tv and auto racing was the perfect match. That’s why the highs of auto racing was due to the influence of big tobacco and it’s been falling since being banned.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jun 12, 2020)

Kornheiser said:


> Tl;dr tobacco companies needed to spend their marketing budgets after they were banned from tv and auto racing was the perfect match. That’s why the highs of auto racing was due to the influence of big tobacco and it’s been falling since being banned.



Football (Soccer) is about to experience the same sort of thing (again) and I am curious how the smaller leagues will maintain status going forward.

Many of the associated federations within the sport wish to outright ban gambling companies from being able to advertise openly. This would forbid them from being able to purchase shirt or sleeve sponsor space, LED banner space, press conference space or splash screens during breaks between half's. Some of the firms have already accepted their fate and attempted to win over some good faith. Paddy Power for example, said they wish to "preserve the legacy of team kits" and removed their logo from shirts, leaving them blank.

Of course, this isn't the first time these federations tried to be "morally righteous" as we had various fast food brands yeeted from shirts too. Naturally brands like McDonald's and Coke found loop-holes.


----------



## The Grognard (Jun 13, 2020)

Anchors-Away said:


> Football (Soccer) is about to experience the same sort of thing (again) and I am curious how the smaller leagues will maintain status going forward.
> 
> Many of the associated federations within the sport wish to outright ban gambling companies from being able to advertise openly. This would forbid them from being able to purchase shirt or sleeve sponsor space, LED banner space, press conference space or splash screens during breaks between half's. Some of the firms have already accepted their fate and attempted to win over some good faith. Paddy Power for example, said they wish to "preserve the legacy of team kits" and removed their logo from shirts, leaving them blank.
> 
> Of course, this isn't the first time these federations tried to be "morally righteous" as we had various fast food brands yeeted from shirts too. Naturally brands like McDonald's and Coke found loop-holes.


Much like other sponsor bans, it will just result in a bigger gap amongst big teams and little teams unless they end up in an RB Leipzig scenario where some huge company spends their way into success by injecting a fuckload of money to a smaller team.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jun 13, 2020)

The Grognard said:


> Much like other sponsor bans, it will just result in a bigger gap amongst big teams and little teams unless they end up in an RB Leipzig scenario where some huge company spends their way into success by injecting a fuckload of money to a smaller team.



They almost brought Leeds United at one point. Imagine Red Bull Leeds? Ha


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 22, 2020)

*Plane with ‘Defund NASCAR,’ Confederate Flag Banner Flies Above Talladega Superspeedway


*


			https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2020/06/21/plane-with-defund-nascar-confederate-flag-banner-flies-above-talladega-superspeedway/
		

https://archive.md/vojkY
Those fags put up this sign everywhere whining about  the new kosher rules too, imagine if the goys scared off one of the 3 black regulars who probably has a pickup truck with a confederate flag


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 23, 2020)

The environment can be as inclusive and welcoming as can be, the ones arguing and bitching over not feeling welcome and included are the ones that would never be caught dead at a Nascar race in the first place, cause to them, it is the sport of lowly peasants and hicks.

You can't be inclusive towards these people, not for a lack of trying, but rather cause these people are willing to put anything forward as a sign that they are not welcome and feel unsafe - and if anything fails, they'll bitch about the presence of too many white folks, even if they are as white as a bedsheet themselves.
Trying to appease these people only means you reach out to them and they spit in your face, cause it isn't enough and never will be enough.


----------



## The Grognard (Jun 24, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> The environment can be as inclusive and welcoming as can be, the ones arguing and bitching over not feeling welcome and included are the ones that would never be caught dead at a Nascar race in the first place, cause to them, it is the sport of lowly peasants and hicks.
> 
> You can't be inclusive towards these people, not for a lack of trying, but rather cause these people are willing to put anything forward as a sign that they are not welcome and feel unsafe - and if anything fails, they'll bitch about the presence of too many white folks, even if they are as white as a bedsheet themselves.
> Trying to appease these people only means you reach out to them and they spit in your face, cause it isn't enough and never will be enough.


The ban is 110 percent driven first and foremost by sponsors. They don't want other markets to be pissed off because social media decides sponsoring NASCAR is a bad thing so they most certainly were the ones to pressure NASCAR into this shit. They don't care about the sport itself beyond the eyeballage it gets.

The average motherfucker already thinks NASCAR is just lame redneck shit so they're not gonna ever watch a race anyways.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 24, 2020)

Kornheiser said:


> Kyle Busch and his association with Toyota has not helped matters as Toyota pours a ton of money in the sport which makes GM and Ford also rans.


Toyota had to leave F1 because they were not able to compete. that says alot about GM and Ford...


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 24, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> The last time NASCAR was good Matt Kenneth won and that just led to NASCAR doing some bullshit playoff system. Brian became CEO and they switched from Winston to Nextel all in that same fucking year too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because my dad still watches, about once every other year I try to watch a NASCAR race. No. I can't. The constant flags, which are for sure designed to change the outcome of races (if for no other reason than to keep 'em close and have THAT THAR BIG WRECK) and the attempt to have a goddam playoff system in a fucking auto racing competition just... I can't.



Anchors-Away said:


> Of course, this isn't the first time these federations tried to be "morally righteous" as we had various fast food brands yeeted from shirts too. Naturally brands like McDonald's and Coke found loop-holes.



Not to mention whatever the fuck the Mission Winnow scheme is all about in F1.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jun 28, 2020)

So, how the fuck is Nascar still alive? Racetracks have been ghost towns for years, they're stuck broadcasting on FS1 and they've gone out of their way to alienate anyone who might actually give a fraction of a fuck about their product. 

Who keeps pumping money into this mess?


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Jun 28, 2020)

So, did the BLMmobile get a DNF?


----------



## The Grognard (Jun 29, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> Toyota had to leave F1 because they were not able to compete. that says alot about GM and Ford...


Toyota left the sport because they foolishly spent billions trying to do things their own way which merely resulted in them essentially spending a lot of money only to be out-smarted at every turn by teams that actually knew how to run an F1 team.


----------

